# Zeitraum ausrechnen



## sushiRoot (31. Januar 2008)

Servus,

ich habe ein kleines Problemchen.

Ich habe zwei Daten und möchte die Zeit zwischen ihnen ermittelt.
Wie kann ich dies in JAVA machen?

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Anime-Otaku (31. Januar 2008)

Geht es ein wenig genaurer?...

In welcher Form liegen die Daten vor?


----------



## sushiRoot (31. Januar 2008)

Ich rede von Datumsangaben. Diese liegen im Date-Format vor.

Gruß


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Dann schau dir mal die Klasse: GregorianCalendar an. Dort gibt es eineige Möglichkeiten.


----------



## zeja (31. Januar 2008)

GregorianCalendar ist dafür eigentlich nicht gedacht, da es ein Kalendar ist und dieser Zeiträume nicht sehr zuverlässig repräsentieren kann.

Was zu gehen scheint ist:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		try {
			final DatatypeFactory newInstance = DatatypeFactory.newInstance();
			Duration dur1 = newInstance.newDurationDayTime(System.currentTimeMillis());
			try {
				TimeUnit.MINUTES.sleep(2);
			} catch (InterruptedException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
			Duration dur2 = newInstance.newDurationDayTime(System.currentTimeMillis());
			System.out.println(dur2.subtract(dur1));
		} catch (DatatypeConfigurationException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
		
	}
```

Ausgabe ist:
P0Y0M0DT0H2M0.010S

Also 2 Minuten und ein bisschen


----------



## sushiRoot (31. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Dann schau dir mal die Klasse: GregorianCalendar an. Dort gibt es eineige Möglichkeiten.



Hast du vllt. ein BeispielCode?

@zeja: Wo soll ich denn da das Datum angeben?

Gruß


----------



## zeja (31. Januar 2008)

Statt System.currentTimeMillis machst du date.getTime


----------



## Stigma (31. Januar 2008)

Möchtest du die Zeit, spricht die Taktzyklen erfahren die beim Programmablauf verarbeitet werden oder die Zeit zwischen dem 30.10.2008_10:00 und dem 31.10.2008_10:00?


----------



## Oliver Gierke (31. Januar 2008)

Wirf mal einen Blick auf http://joda-time.sourceforge.net/. Ist zwar eine Extrabibliothek aber Quasistandard, wenn es darum geht vernünftig mit Zeiten und Daten in Java zu Arbeiten.

http://joda-time.sourceforge.net/key_interval.html
http://joda-time.sourceforge.net/key_duration.html

Je nachdem , was du genau machen willst...

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## sushiRoot (4. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank. Habs gelöst 

Viele Grüße


----------

